# New screen for hawei ascend xt



## Sonya87 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm new here but am hoping someone can help me out. My niece dropped her phone & completely shadered the screen. It's a huawei ascend xt, h1611. The phone comes on & she can even still enter her password (you can hear it unlock) but you can't see anything at all on the screen. I can't find a replacement screen anywhere. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement screen or know if there is another model screen that will fit? I've found very cheap screens for other models but don't know if any would fit this one? Any help/advice would be so appreciated!


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

I can't seem to find a specific replacement parts for that phone. Maybe check with your local phone repair shop. If the cost of the repair out weighs the price of a new phone, then I would just get a new phone. Hopefully you will get a better answer


----------

